# a pic for my first post



## Hattibelle (Nov 21, 2010)

This is my first post.. so hello! Here's Poppy, she's 4 1/2 months


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome, poppy is very cute how old is she.


----------



## Hattibelle (Nov 21, 2010)

She's 4 and a half months, we've only had her for three weeks - she's settling in well. You have 4 cockapoos?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol yes i do i have. Gypsy and Inca who are both 4 years old they are half sisters shairing the same dad with 11 weeks between them, they are the ants to my two youngest Echo 2years and Delta17weeks who are also half sisters shaifing the same dad who is Gypsy and Incas half brother from a poodle litter. 

aww where did you get her.

looks like she loves getting wet and muddy.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Aww, Poppy is sooo cute!! Welcome!


----------



## Hattibelle (Nov 21, 2010)

kendal said:


> lol yes i do i have. Gypsy and Inca who are both 4 years old they are half sisters shairing the same dad with 11 weeks between them, they are the ants to my two youngest Echo 2years and Delta17weeks who are also half sisters shaifing the same dad who is Gypsy and Incas half brother from a poodle litter.
> 
> aww where did you get her.
> 
> looks like she loves getting wet and muddy.


They're all gorgeous! 

We got Poppy from Dinas Mawddwy in North Wales, she loves running in long wet grass!


----------



## Hattibelle (Nov 21, 2010)

CutieCocoaCockapoo said:


> Aww, Poppy is sooo cute!! Welcome!



Thank you! I'm glad I found this site


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

she is lovely x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there she looks lovely x


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Welcome to the site.  Poppy is very cute!


----------

